# 6 months postpartum hotflashes, hair loss... what is up with this???



## slinden (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello--

I'm at about 6 months PP, and for about a month or so, I've been getting these "hot flash" type things, where my face gets red and warm (not sweaty-hot, but flushed) and I've noticed that I've been losing some hair.

I looked this up online and found that these can be symptoms of hormonal changes postpartum, along with dry skin and fluid retention (which I've noticed slightly, but not in a major way).

So i'm wondering if this is normal, and nothing to worry about, of if this could be a sign of a nutritional deficiency, or something else, that "conventional", western medicine deems unimportant until it snowballs into something bigger.

Also, I wonder if this could be a sign of returning menses?

Anyone have any thoughts/experience with this?


----------



## slinden (Aug 31, 2009)

anyone? anyone? bueller?


----------



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

This has also ben happening to me allthough I've had my period back for 9 months I believe . I think it's either thyroid related or estrogen dominance in my case. It's all connected anyways.. My thyroid blood test came back normal but a lot of people have undiagnosed thyroid problems. It may be worth looking into. I'm no pro but in your case it could just be hormones regulating and you are sensitive to it. I had no symptoms of a pp period it just came out of nowhere, then after about 6 months of normal pretty uneventful periods I started having the symptoms you have but a lot more as well. I decided to try iodine supplements and out of desperation started taking vitex last week. I should start tomorrow and so far no hot flashes for me the flashes etc are worse around af and ovulation. I really didn't think much about most of my ''symptoms'' until they all started happening together and it just about wiped me out. I read the symptoms on here and my self diagnosis is estrogen dominance and / or thyroid problems.







I'm sorry to ramble on. Best of luck!
http://www.acupuncturecenteraa.com/p..._dominance.pdf


----------



## slinden (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks, tashantx. i will check out that link. i will look into the thyroid business as well. thanks for the tips!


----------



## aspenleaves (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it is definetely hormonal. I don't know how normal it is but if it were me I would wait it out (maybe 2 or 3 more months) unless it gets really bad. Then I would get my thyroid checked. I think that your hormones can ping pong around a little and so if you go get checked right away there may be an issue where as maybe your body can figure it out on its own. If the symptoms continue I would seek the advice of a natural/homeopath with the intent of checking specifically my thyroid.... unless you are in your mid forties at which time it could be a perimenapause thing.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

I would strongly suggest getting thyroid labs done. Especially if you have other hypothyroid symptoms
https://sites.google.com/site/natura...yroid-symptoms

PP can be a prime time for thyroid to go out of whack.
The red flushes can be related to low stomach acid which is often seen when the thyroid is flagging.

fp


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
I would strongly suggest getting thyroid labs done. Especially if you have other hypothyroid symptoms
https://sites.google.com/site/natura...yroid-symptoms

PP can be a prime time for thyroid to go out of whack.
The red flushes can be related to low stomach acid which is often seen when the thyroid is flagging.

fp










I would not wait "a few months" bc, if it is thyroid related, by then you'll likely be sleeping 18 hours a day (ask me how I know







).


----------



## trus (Jan 8, 2009)

Needing a lot of sleep means a thyroid problem?


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Did you get your thyroid checked out? I developed these same symptoms about 5 months PP after having my first and it was postpartum thyroiditis.


----------

